# Feuerzauberer Egoisten?



## Mikehoof (26. November 2008)

Ich wollte hier im Feuerzaubererforum mal nach dem Grund fragen warum sich soviele Feuerzauberer in Szenarien aus der Gruppe entfernen um ihr eigenes "Ding" zu drehen. Es endet dann oft damit das der Feuerzauberer 2-3 mal soviele Punkte am ende des Szenarios bekommt wie die anderen. Mir ist schon klar das dies der Grund ist aber was spielt sich im Kopf dieser Leute ab. 
Warhammer sollte ja ein Gruppenspiel sein und ein Feuerzauberer alleine ist trotz seines hohen Schadens auch nur Futter.
Am meisten haben mich gestern die Feuerzauberer aufgeregt die schon 40 sind und dies nur machen um 500-1000 Rufpunkte zusätzlich zu bekommen.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Was sagt ihr dazu?

Ach und so nebenbei ich (Runenpriester) bin nicht neidisch auf die vielen Punkte ich finde es nur nicht fair.


----------



## GrafvonRotz (26. November 2008)

Machs so wie ich - Als Heiler bist du Magnet für alle Gegner. Stell dich direkt neben solche Einzelgänger aber verschwende nicht mal nen Gedanken daran die zu heilen. Bevor ich Einzelkämpfer heile, heile ich nen Squig


----------



## Ichweissnichts (26. November 2008)

Vielleicht, weil Feuerzauberer oft genug keine Unterstützung durch die Gruppenmitglieder bekommen? Die Nahkämpfer schützen in erster Linie die Heiler, und die Heiler heilen meist alle anderen, während der Feuermagier direkt neben ihnen an einem einfachen dot sterben kann. Von man eh keinen Vorteil von der Gruppe hat, wieso sollte diese dann von dem eigenen Schaden und kills profitieren?

Mir wäre das irgendwie zu blöd: Ich spiele WAR, weil ich gerne Gruppen-PVP spiele, und nicht als Einzelkämpfer in den Gegner rennen will. Ohne Gruppe hat man nicht die Vorteile der Auren,etc. Und man kann nicht einmal richtig "Incs" bei Schlachtfeldzielen ansagen.

Es spräche irgendwie auch nicht viel dagegen, wenn man automatisch aus Szenarien geworfen werden würde, wenn man einfach aus der Gruppe geht. Man sollte RVR und Szenarien eigentlich spielen, weil sie Spaß machen, und nicht, weil man möglichst schnell möglichst viel Ruf sammeln will. Das hat dann mit Spaß nicht viel zu tun, und erinnert eher an die stupide Farmerei anderer mmorpgs. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Aikjarto (26. November 2008)

Hey, super da gitbs mehr Punkte?, gleich ma ausprobieren...


----------



## Clashmaniac (26. November 2008)

Würde der Heiler nicht anteilsmässig von dem Kill des feuermagiers, den er macht wärend er geheilt wird, ep bekommen?
Weiss das jetzt nicht soo genau, habe gerade erst angefangen einen Heiler zu twinken, aber wäre ja sinnig.

Ansonsten, jo, kriegen kein Heal wennse grp. leaven, aber wenn sie solo halt ohne heal spielen wollen, wo ist das problem, haben sie halt 3 mal mehr exp, und wenn sie trotz fehlendem Heal nicht drauf gehen spielen sie ja auch geschickt.

da ist doch nichts egoistisches dran wenn sie solo ohne jegliche unterstützung rumlaufen und ep grigen.
Chaos is halt nur immer so doof und lässt diese glaskanonen obwohl sie keinen heal kriegen oder andere Klassen die sie deffen zu oft und zu lange am leben, anstatt direkt zu focusen und sie auf den friedhof zu befördern.
Normal müssten sie halt ohne das jemand auf sie achtet andauernt im staub liegen.

Aber sie bleiben halt zu oft obwohl sie alleine rumstehen und rumnuken, manchmal sogar vorrennen, unbeachtet und bekommen so viel ep.
Gegen ne stammgrp die halt mal gezielt Glaskanonen Focusn würde sie, da sie keinerlei schutz bekommen sollten, keine 2 sec stehen, und keine ep grigen.


----------



## DefenderX (26. November 2008)

Ichweissnichts schrieb:


> Vielleicht, weil Feuerzauberer oft genug keine Unterstützung durch die Gruppenmitglieder bekommen? Die Nahkämpfer schützen in erster Linie die Heiler, und die Heiler heilen meist alle anderen, während der Feuermagier direkt neben ihnen an einem einfachen dot sterben kann. Von man eh keinen Vorteil von der Gruppe hat, wieso sollte diese dann von dem eigenen Schaden und kills profitieren?
> 
> Mir wäre das irgendwie zu blöd: Ich spiele WAR, weil ich gerne Gruppen-PVP spiele, und nicht als Einzelkämpfer in den Gegner rennen will. Ohne Gruppe hat man nicht die Vorteile der Auren,etc. Und man kann nicht einmal richtig "Incs" bei Schlachtfeldzielen ansagen.
> 
> ...




Naja gott sei dank habe ich sowas nicht so extrem erlebt. Kam schon vor das ich hin und wieder net geheilt wurde aber meist hatte nen freundlicher Heiler wenigstens nen Hot für mich über ;-)  Und me spielt in Szenarien sowiso lieber inner Gruppe von daher hatte ich nie einen Grund dort Solo rumzuwursteln. Für mich zählt eher der Spass als Rufpunkte oder Exp oder gar der verursachte Damage .


----------



## Mikehoof (27. November 2008)

> Würde der Heiler nicht anteilsmässig von dem Kill des feuermagiers, den er macht wärend er geheilt wird, ep bekommen?
> Weiss das jetzt nicht soo genau, habe gerade erst angefangen einen Heiler zu twinken, aber wäre ja sinnig.



Nur wenn sie in einer Gruppe zusammen sind.




> Ansonsten, jo, kriegen kein Heal wennse grp. leaven, aber wenn sie solo halt ohne heal spielen wollen, wo ist das problem, haben sie halt 3 mal mehr exp, und wenn sie trotz fehlendem Heal nicht drauf gehen spielen sie ja auch geschickt.



Yo ist ja alles gut und schön es bleibt aber trotzdem veraschen der Gruppe. Ich hatte es jetzt häufiger (oft wirklich oft) das 2 40er einer Gilde zusammen aus der Gruppe raus sind (Feuerzaberer, Erzmagier) und so hat der toll spielende Feuerzauberer halt seinen personal healer an der Seite. Am Schluß des Szenarios hat der Feuerzauberer dann rund 20-35k Punkte während alle anderen so um die 6-7 tausend Punkte haben und das vorm Bonus durch den Sieg des Szenarios.
Der Witz ist das sie das nur machen um mehr Rufpunkte zu kriegen! Die Erfahrungspunkte sind verschenkt und man kann als Gruppe nichts dagegen machen.
Die Gruppe gibt alles und die beiden Assis bekommen den Lohn dafür. Tolles System


----------



## pbODW (27. November 2008)

Das System ist halt so wie es ist, mit all seinen guten und schlechten Möglichkeiten. Wenn wir als Gildentruppe das Szenario betreten gehen wir auch in eine separate Gruppe, allerdings sind wir mehr als zwei Spieler.

Wir haben auch festgestellt, dass unserer Gruppe nach ein paar Minuten meist andere Spieler beitreten, da manch einer merkt, dass wir wesentlich koordinierter vorgehen als der Rest (alt bekanntes Zufallsgruppenphänomen). Die werfen wir aber nicht raus oder ignorieren sie, wir versuchen sie in unser Spiel zu integrieren, was eigentlich ganz gut klappt.


----------



## Dab0 (27. November 2008)

join doch einfach deren grp und wenns sie wieder wechseln dann join wieder irgendwann wirds jemanden keinen spass mehr machen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clashmaniac (27. November 2008)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Nur wenn sie in einer Gruppe zusammen sind.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Tschuldigung aber wenn ich mitnem gildi szenario gehe leave ich auch und spiele mit dem allein.
Die ep sind halt auch durchaus berechtigt, ggf würdest du ohne deren leistung nichtmal den bonus kriegen weil ihr loosed, immerhin spielen die sehr wahrscheinlich abgesprochen im ts.

Rennen auch so oft genug 2er gruppen rum weil die menge an spielern das halt ergibt und die grigen halt keine exp weilse sucken.


----------



## Mikehoof (28. November 2008)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Tschuldigung aber wenn ich mitnem gildi szenario gehe leave ich auch und spiele mit dem allein.
> Die ep sind halt auch durchaus berechtigt, ggf würdest du ohne deren leistung nichtmal den bonus kriegen weil ihr loosed, immerhin spielen die sehr wahrscheinlich abgesprochen im ts.
> 
> Rennen auch so oft genug 2er gruppen rum weil die menge an spielern das halt ergibt und die grigen halt keine exp weilse sucken.



Ja genau und ohne die anderen im Szenario würdet ihr auch nichts reißen. Man kann es sich so hindrehen wie man möchte, es bleibt einfach eine asoziale Verhaltensweise. Das 2-3 fache an exp ist nie berechtigt.


----------



## DefenderX (28. November 2008)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Ja genau und ohne die anderen im Szenario würdet ihr auch nichts reißen. Man kann es sich so hindrehen wie man möchte, es bleibt einfach eine asoziale Verhaltensweise. Das 2-3 fache an exp ist nie berechtigt.




Da stimme ich zu...


----------



## Clashmaniac (28. November 2008)

Eine eingespielte Gildengruppe mit ts leistet ohne probleme mehr als der gesammte rest.
Is einfach so.
Target focus und anständige absprachen steigern einfach enormst die leistung.

Sieht man gerne wenn 5 man Im open rvr den gesammten nachschub zur burg lahm legen obwohl pro sekunde im schnitt einer ankommt vom spawn.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (28. November 2008)

Clashmaniac schrieb:


> Eine eingespielte Gildengruppe mit ts leistet ohne probleme mehr als der gesammte rest.
> Is einfach so.
> Target focus und anständige absprachen steigern einfach enormst die leistung.
> 
> Sieht man gerne wenn 5 man Im open rvr den gesammten nachschub zur burg lahm legen obwohl pro sekunde im schnitt einer ankommt vom spawn.




5er Gruppe im Szenario: Stimmt.
2er Gruppe oder Einzelkämpfer im Szenario (darum geht es hier): NEIN!


----------



## erimon (30. November 2008)

Also ich habe das gestern auch mal ausprobiert, muss aber dazu sagen das ich erst geleavt bin nachdem ich 2mal neben unserem Heiler an dots vereckt bin (Kein Heal/Kein Rezz).
Naja Ende des Lieds war ich hatte 36000 EP der nächste 16000EP . Denke mal das dies einfach der anreizt ist. Aber es sind nicht nur die feuerzauberer die leaven.

Aber was hatte ich nun davon :
Ok 36000 EP , wie ich im nachhinein gesehn habe hatte ich etliche flames gegen mich (hatte im sc nur Combat am laufen). Naja dann doch lieber weniger EP, als etliche Feinde bei der eigenen Fraktion.


----------



## Ceops_der_Sigmarite (3. Dezember 2008)

Nein Firewizzards sind nicht Egoistisch oder sonstwas nur wurde das schonmal geschriben und der meinung  bin ich auch , das  Die Firewizzards von den heilern total ignoriert werden .

Mir ist auch schonmal passiert das ich in mitten von 3 heilern standt und die nicht mal ansatzweise ein heal  geschweige dann mal ein rezz rausgehaunt hätten.

Deswegen  für was in ner grp  spielen wenn man  eh nicht akzeptiert bzw geheilt  oder unterstützt wird?????

dann wird es häufiger  sowas geben.

Ich spiele  unter anderem  auch healer ich heile alles was mir in den  weg kommt , andere eben nicht  schade eigentlich  da die fires  gut rocken  wenn man  ihnen die nötoge zuwendung gibt .


----------



## lobocop (3. Dezember 2008)

> Die Gruppe gibt alles und die beiden Assis bekommen den Lohn dafür. Tolles System



Die Gruppe gibt alles, dass musste ich gerade herzlich lachen.
Asozial sind viel eher diese ganzen suboptimalen Mitspieler die für möglichst wenige Anstrengung genausoviel einsacken wollen wie jene die wirklich was tun.


Fakt ist jedoch das um an diese mehr XP und mehr Ruf zu kommen auch gut spielen muss. Insofern ist jeder Solo-Fire Mage der weil er die Gegner Reihenweise dahinschlachtet auch für die SC-Gruppe von Vorteil.

Sicherlich 80-90% der Leute die ich in Szenarien antreffe können a) ihre Klasse nicht ordentlich spielen b) sind unfähig zu fokusen c) zergen nur rum d) schaffen es nicht einmal einen Hot auf HP low Mitspieler zu setzen.

Warum das so ist? Vielleicht sehen die nebenher TV....

Ich sehe nunmal nicht ein Zeit und Spaß zu verschwenden, nur damit ich meine suboptimalen Mitspieler auch noch in ihrer Inkompetenz unterstütze.

Heal bekomme ich oft Solo sogar mehr als in der Grp und wenn ich keinen Healer in der Gruppe habe, gibts von den Healern in der anderen Grp eh meist gar keinen. Warum drinnen bleiben, damit DDs die gerade mal die Hälfte an Schaden machen und nichts totbekommen weil sie nur auf Tanks rumkloppen, dennoch mehr XP bekommen weil sie höher im LvL sind? Irgendwo muss man sich dann die Frage der Fairness erneut stellen.

Wenn ich mit meinem Twink(Hexenjäger) im Phönixtor die Flagge hole (natürlich alleine der Rest zergt ja lieber), und der Rest unsere verbummelt (wenn schon zergen dann auch möglichst weit weg von der eigenen Flag), geb ich der Gruppe 2 Minuten um die Flag zurückzuholen danach wird einfach in den Zerg gelaufen und Destro kriegt die Punkte. 

Solange es kein System gibt, das wirklich den einzelnen Beitrag im BG in XP überträgt, bzw. die Random Leute wie Lemminge durch die Gegend laufen sehe ich mein Verhalten nicht als asozial, sondern als notwendige erzieherische Maßnahme. Als Belohnung hat man dann halt auch bei einem verlorenen BG am meisten erreicht. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Sollte wider Erwarten ein annehmbares Maß an Kompetenz in den Random SZ Einzug halten, könnte man gerne seine Spielweise ändern.
So gesehen liegt es an jedem einzelnen der dumm rumzergt, brainafk rumhüpft etc....

MfG
Lobo


----------



## Valdarr (4. Dezember 2008)

Aha den eigenen Egoismus mit der Unerfahrenheit anderer Leute und der eigenen fehlenden Übersicht übers Schlachtfeld entschuldigen...

Ihr solltet echt mal euren eigenen Krams hier mal überdenken. 

Ihr kriegt keinen Heal? 
Schonmal dran gedacht das die Heiler vielleicht grad vorne nen Tank am Leben halten müssen oder den Flaggenträger schützen etc? 

Ihr bekommt keinen Rezz?
Schonmal gesehen das es Sinn macht zu rezzen wenn einem die Melees grad nur so die Hucke vollhauen oder der Gerezzte wahrscheinlich genau 2sek leben wird eben weil der Gegner grad net pennt? Ansonsten kommt es ja auch nie vor das viele Leute grad Heilung brauchen und der Gerezzte ja auch mit sagenhaften 20% einsteigt. Allein während der Rezz läuft wird ja auch kein weiterer Spieler umfallen durch die ausbleibende Heilung in der Zeit.

Ihr fallt um und kriegt nichtmal nen HoT?
Schonmal realisiert das ihr vorne nix zu suchen habt und gefälligst zu laufen habt wenn der nächste Melee auf euch zuhält, weil der Heiler kaum Chancen hat gegen den Dmg den ihr fresst anzuheilen und falls es doch klappt, weil der Heiler entweder was draufhat oder nurnoch euch heilt, die restlichen Leutz drunter leiden?

Ihr kriegt keinen Schutz von den Melees?
Och ihr armen. Die Tanks haben ja auch nicht genug damit zu tun Heiler zu schützen (die ja alle am Leben halten müssen, weil sonst recht fix ende mit def oder off ist) und nebenbei die gegnerische Front aufzuweichen.
Die DD-Melees kümmern sich ja grad um die Heiler/sonstigen Stoffis des Gegners, aber ich kann ja wohl erwarten das die mal eben übers Schlachtfeld rennen und mir helfen.....

Ihr haltet nix aus?
Ok das mag sogar sein, aber ihr habt genug CC der wirkungsvoll und richtig eingesetzt eure Leben deutlich verlängern kann und wenn nicht gehts anderen Klassen ähnlich wie euch. Um genau zu sein eurer Spiegelklasse gehts definitiv genauso und als Stoffi haste es nie leicht.

greetz


----------



## lobocop (4. Dezember 2008)

Ich als erfahrener und kompetenter Spieler mache solche Anfängerfehler aber nicht, und deswegen verdiene ich auch die XP die ich bekomme.
Nur weil ich ungrped rumalufe heißt das nicht, das ich keine Healer oder andere Stoffies schütze.
Ich achte sehr genau darauf wann ein Healer healt wen, wieso und ebenso wenn er dies nicht tut.

Erst gestern(war grped) wieder ein Spezialfall, 2 Healer im BG der eine meinte im Chat er healt nicht weil mit DMG bekommt er mehr XP (kann ich jetzt nicht mit Sicherheit sagen ob das stimmt oder nicht, denke aber nicht). Der Zweite stand in der nähe der Base ohne irgendwas zu tun zu haben, ich lauf zu ihm hin, stell mich hin ohne rumzuhüpfen(was ja bekanntlich nervt wenn man kein Squared hat) warte während die DoTs fröhlich ticken... was macht er? er rennt weg und ich sterb.

Nächstes BG hab ich halt dann wieder solo gezockt. Im Endeffekt bringt jeder Solo Spieler dem SZ mehr als andere deren Spielweise einem motorisch gehandicapten 5jährigen entspricht.


----------



## heretik (4. Dezember 2008)

lobocop schrieb:


> Nächstes BG hab ich halt dann wieder solo gezockt. Im Endeffekt bringt jeder Solo Spieler dem SZ mehr als andere deren Spielweise einem motorisch gehandicapten 5jährigen entspricht.



Ich persönlich freu mich über jeden motorisch himmelhoch überlegenen BW, der solo läuft und daher von seinen Mitspielern (zu Recht) gemobbt wird. 

Himmlisch einfache Beute.


----------



## lobocop (4. Dezember 2008)

heretik schrieb:


> Ich persönlich freu mich über jeden motorisch himmelhoch überlegenen BW, der solo läuft und daher von seinen Mitspielern (zu Recht) gemobbt wird.
> 
> Himmlisch einfache Beute.



Ich werd ja nicht gemobbt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 Da meine Mitspieler meine gottgleichen Fähigkeiten auf dem Schlachtfeld der Ehre zu würdigen wissen und in tiefer Demut verstummen, sobald ich meinen Stab zu Kampfe emporhebe.


----------



## Ichweissnichts (4. Dezember 2008)

lobocop schrieb:


> Ich werd ja nicht gemobbt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Ich glaube bei dir bildet die Ordnung mit Freude eine Gasse in ihren Reihen, damit die Nahkämpfer vom Chaos dich schneller erreichen und besser umknüppeln können. Verständlich übrigens  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdarr (4. Dezember 2008)

lobocop schrieb:


> Ich werd ja nicht gemobbt
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...



Gottseidank heilt dich ja wenigstens keiner...

Aber fahr mal weiter deinen selbstverliebten Egotrip, allerdings bitte offline oder in nem anderen Spiel. In Warhammer haste da eigentlich nix verloren.


----------



## lobocop (4. Dezember 2008)

Valdarr schrieb:


> Gottseidank heilt dich ja wenigstens keiner...
> 
> Aber fahr mal weiter deinen selbstverliebten Egotrip, allerdings bitte offline oder in nem anderen Spiel. In Warhammer haste da eigentlich nix verloren.



Du solltest lesen lernen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
um mich selbst zu zitieren:



> Heal bekomme ich oft Solo sogar mehr als in der Grp und wenn ich keinen Healer in der Gruppe habe, gibts von den Healern in der anderen Grp eh meist gar keinen.



Ich bin nicht selbstverliebt, und es sind auch immer die gleichen Leute die wegen solchen Sachen rumheulen.
Eben jene die schlichtweg ihre eigene Unfähigkeit auf irgendwelche Feindbilder projezieren(Imba-chars, Stammgruppen, Solo-Spieler, Ganker usw.)

Ist in jedem MMO und jedem Forum dazu die gleiche Leier.

Wenn ihr Zeit zu verschenken habt, ist das nicht mein Problem. Ich will meine mir gesteckten Ziele in einem Zeitrahmen erledigen, der mir auch nich genug Zeit für andere Dinge garantiert, wenn ich durch gewisse Faktoren(Mitspieler) dabei behindert werde muss ich entsprechend reagieren.

In welchem Spiel ich was verloren habe, entscheides zum Glück nicht du. 



> Ich glaube bei dir bildet die Ordnung mit Freude eine Gasse in ihren Reihen, damit die Nahkämpfer vom Chaos dich schneller erreichen und besser umknüppeln können. Verständlich übrigens



Dein Nickname scheint Programm zu sein, das passiert schlichtweg nicht, da Random Leute außer Zerging fast nie was auf die Reihe bekommen.
Mobbing von Solo-Spielern in jedem SZ existiert einfach nicht oder nicht ganzheitlich und ist somit Ineffektiv/bestenfalls belustigend.

Schön zu sehen wie Leute die einem Unrechtmäßigerweise das Wasser abgraben wollen, weil sie zu dumm sind selbst welches zu organisieren, selbst dafür nicht genügend Sozialkompetenz aufweisen.


----------



## heretik (4. Dezember 2008)

Valdarr schrieb:


> Aber fahr mal weiter deinen selbstverliebten Egotrip, allerdings bitte offline oder in nem anderen Spiel. In Warhammer haste da eigentlich nix verloren.



Doch, durchaus. Wir haben zum Beispiel einen bekannten Hexenjäger (40) auf Carroburg, der grundsätzlich solo und grundsätzlich allein versucht Nachzügler in Schlangenpassage abzufangen (zumindest bis vor kurzem, ich hab ihn längere Zeit schon nicht mehr gesehen).

Da der gute Mann allerdings nicht wirklich viel Plan von seiner Klasse hat (wie mit seinem Namen angedeutet geht er wohl davon aus, dass er noch in DAoC und mit Buffbot spiet), taugt er hauptsächlich als edler Spender für leicht verdiente RP.

Du siehst, auch solche Leute braucht Warhammer!


----------



## Tobilerone (4. Dezember 2008)

Also ich kann jetzt nur von meinem Standpunkt aus sprechen, spiele einen RP (siehe Sig.), allerdings noch im T1. Ich muss zugeben, ich achte fast gar nicht darauf, wer in meiner Gruppe ist und wer nicht. Ich schaue auf die kleinen grünen Kästchen, die Squared mir bietet und versuche mir auch im Spiel einen möglichst guten Überblick zu verschaffen und einfach da zu helfen, wo Not am Mann bzw. am Heiler ist.  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 
Ich denke mal, so wie man sich seinen Mitspielern gegenüber verhält, so gehen sie dann später auch mit einem selbst um. Mir ist es schon passiert, dass mir ein BW eine WE verkokelt hat, kurz bevor sie ihre spitzen Klingen in meinen wohlgeformten Bierbauch rammen konnte. Meiner Meinung nach spielen die meisten Leute nach dem Prinzip "Wie du mir, so ich dir!". "Warum", denkt sich der BW "sollte ich dem RP aus der Patsche helfen, wenn der mich an DoTs verrecken lässt?!" Was nur manche Mitspieler glaube ich gerne mal vergessen ist, dass man alleine als Heiler auch nicht den Karren herumreißen kann!
Ich habe gestern Tore von Ekrund gespielt und war zusammen mit einer Elfenzauberin der einzige Heiler. Wenn dann alles auf einen Haufen läuft und dann bei allen Spielern aufeinmal die Lebenspunkte nach unten gehen, können wir zu zweit auch nicht alles wieder hochheilen. Außerdem kann es auch einem halbgöttlich hochklasse Heiler wie mir /ironie off mal passieren, dass man einfach mal jemand im Eifer des Gefechts übersieht.
Da kommt dann natürlich gleich der Kommentar: "lol Healor thx. HEILEN omg !!!!!1111eins" Naja, aber solche Leute gibts überall, da sollte man wahrscheinlich einfach drüberstehen!  


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdarr (4. Dezember 2008)

Lieber Lobocop,

ich bin durchaus des lesens mächtig und projeziere auch nicht meine eigene Unfähigkeit auf andere. Ich bin ein durchaus brauchbarer, aber auch noch lernender Heiler und Fehler mache ich genug. Auf der anderen Seite reiss ich auch mal die Kohlen aus dem Feuer.

Da du ja unheimlich gerne über Random-Sc-Gruppen herziehst (spiel doch einfach keine und such dir ne Grp) und dabei halbgare Thesen (ich werd mehr geheilt wenn ich Solo spiele - schlichter Zufall und die gleiche Heilung wäre auch gekommen wenn du in der Grp wärst, da einfach ein Heiler unterwegs ist der alles heilt was vor im rumläuft und nicht bloss die eigene Grp) die weder Sinn noch Verstand aufweisen aufstellst, hoffe ich einfach mal du spielst auf einem ganz anderen Server als ich.

Nebenbei bemerkt: 

Wenn du anderen mangelnde soziale Kompetenzen unterstellst fang bitte bei dir an:

Toleranz
Verständnis
Miteinander
Respekt

sind nur ein paar Beispiele die unter soziale Kompetenzen fallen und bei deinem Egotrip wirfst du diese gleich haufenweise über Bord. Du erwartest von anderem deinem göttlichen Plan zu folgen (alle mir nach ich weiss was ich tu und ihr net), stellst jeden der deinen Vorstellungen nich entspricht als unfähig etc. (wo ist hier der Respekt) hin usw..

Deine Entschuldigungen für das Verlassen der Grps sind nur ein weiteres Beispiel:

*Ich* will meine Ziele erreichen...
*Ich* werde von euch dabei behindert...
*Ich* weiss was ich tue und ihr nicht....

Erstaunlich wie oft dabei des Wörtchen *ich* fällt. Das Warhammer nach wie vor ein *Wir* Spiel ist geht dir dabei vollkommen ab. Selbst wenn die Leute nur rumzergen und des SC versauen ist es ihr gutes Recht und deines dies zu kritisieren, aber man steht und fällt mit seiner Fraktion. Ich stell mir grad nen Soldaten vor der auf dem Schlachtfeld meint Solo losziehen zu müssen, weil der Rest der Truppe ja nix kann. Viel Spass dabei, lange wird der es eh nicht machen und warum? Richtig seine Kameraden lassen ihn dann vollkommen zu Recht hängen. 

Im übrigen spiele ich meinen Runenpriester Fagartor auf Erengard und du?
Spielen wir doch einfach mal mit offenen Karten oder besteht da vielleicht doch Angst vor entsprechenden Reaktionen? Immerhin haste deinen Account ja frisch für dieses und einige weitere Themen erstellt.

Letztlich noch ein ernst gemeintes DANKE, da keiner besser veranschaulicht welche Egomanie/Arroganz hinter dieser Solo-Spielerei steckt.

greetz


----------



## heretik (4. Dezember 2008)

Tobilerone schrieb:


> "Warum", denkt sich der BW "sollte ich dem RP aus der Patsche helfen, wenn der mich an DoTs verrecken lässt?!"



Das mag ja sein, aber den ersten Schritt macht immer noch der Spieler, der aus der Gruppe geht.


----------



## lobocop (5. Dezember 2008)

> Da du ja unheimlich gerne über Random-Sc-Gruppen herziehst (spiel doch einfach keine und such dir ne Grp)



Ich übe Kritik an etwas, dass mir missfällt, stört dich das?
Da ich etwas andere Arbeitszeiten habe, sind nicht immer alle Leute da aus meiner Grp bzw. ist sie auch erst im Aufbau (muss noch aussondern)
ergo komme ich nicht umhin auch in Random SZ zu spielen.



> und dabei halbgare Thesen (ich werd mehr geheilt wenn ich Solo spiele - schlichter Zufall und die gleiche Heilung wäre auch gekommen wenn du in der Grp wärst, da einfach ein Heiler unterwegs ist der alles heilt was vor im rumläuft und nicht bloss die eigene Grp)



Wiederum lern lesen.... ich habe keine These aufgestellt lediglich eine öfter gemacht Efahrung geschildert, die sich darauf bezog
dass einige Heiler eben nicht so unfähig sind nur die eigene Gruppe zu healen. Insofern stimme ich dem restlichen Teil zu.




> Toleranz
> Verständnis
> Miteinander
> Respekt



Ist wie überall keine Selbstverständlichkeit sondern muss erarbeitet werden, "wir" sind hier weder in Utopia noch in einem Fantasyfilm.




> sind nur ein paar Beispiele die unter soziale Kompetenzen fallen und bei deinem Egotrip wirfst du diese gleich haufenweise über Bord.



Wie schon gesagt, Respekt muss man sich bei mir erst verdienen, man möge dies mir gerne als asoziales Verhalten auslegen. 




> stellst jeden der deinen Vorstellungen nich entspricht als unfähig etc. (wo ist hier der Respekt) hin usw..



Du setzt hier falsch an, sie stellen ihre Unfähigkeit unter Beweis und äußere meinen Unmut darüber. 



> Ich will meine Ziele erreichen...
> Ich werde von euch dabei behindert...
> Ich weiss was ich tue und ihr nicht....



Es ist vollkommen natürlich, dass ein Mensche seine sich selbst gesteckten Ziele auch erreichen will, ansonsten bräuchten wir keine und würden uns auch nicht weiterentwickeln. Steht dieser Entwicklung etwas im Weg muss man es abändern. 
Das ich davon ausgehe Rechtzuhaben ist wieder nur eine Folge aus der Erfahrung die ich in meiner relativ langen Zeit als aktiver PvP Spieler gemacht habe und auch weiter machen werde. 



> Das Warhammer nach wie vor ein Wir Spiel ist geht dir dabei vollkommen ab.



Dieses ominöse "wir" darf selbstverständlich in keinster Weise kritisiert werden. 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        






> Letztlich noch ein ernst gemeintes DANKE, da keiner besser veranschaulicht welche Egomanie/Arroganz hinter dieser Solo-Spielerei steckt.



Du solltest meine Offenheit und meinen Ehrgeiz nicht so negativ auslegen, wo bleibt hier der Respekt, Toleranz etc.
Wasser predigen, Wein trinken.

MfG
Bubietmund LvL 33 Firemage - Averland


----------



## Valdarr (6. Dezember 2008)

Wenn du schon zitierst dann bitte in Abschnitten. Einzelne Zeilen aus dem Zusammenhang reissen ist Recht albern und nebenbei werden meine Aussagen verfehlt oder du sparst aus. Der Teil wo ich dir sogar zustimme und versuche klarzumachen das es nicht um Kritik am einzelnen Speiler oder als solches geht wird natürlich passenderweise ausgespart damit der Rest in dein Konzept passt. Also nochmal:

Kritik ist vollkommen in Ordnung und teilweise auch berechtigt und angebracht. Desweiteren kannst darfst und sollst du diese auch äussern. Darüber hinaus ist es auch normal sich im Recht zu fühlen, da gehts mir net anders als dir bei der Diskussion.

Aber es nicht ok sich als "erfahrener" Spieler (Vergleiche in der Spielmechanik sind hinfällig da sich Skills etc zu sehr unterscheiden, allerdings ist der Einstieg in neue ähnliche Spiele so durchaus einfacher) hinzustellen und ernsthaft am Spielprinzip vorbeizudenken. Dieses Wir beinhaltet das gemeinsam eine gegnerische Stadt erobert wird. Wie wird dies nur zu erreichen sein? Wohl kaum durch 1 Mann WBs oder Sologerenne im Sc. Anstatt dir nun die Zeit zu nehmen und ne Grp zu suchen und somit effektiver zu spielen oder auch mal den "unerfahrenen" Spieler mit 
Rat und vor allem Tat zur Seite zu stehen stellste lieber ein Ultimatum von 2 Minuten. Das dir dann erst Recht keiner mehr zuhört ist auch noch net aufgefallen...

Gesteh doch einfach den Leuten auch mal Zeit zu die "Erfahrung" zu machen die du schon hast, aber es fallen ja nur Meister vom Himmel ich vergaß. Du, ich und der Rest der Spieler waren ja alle am Anfang gleich mit einem grundlegenden Verständnis für unsere Klasse oder Spielmechaniken gesegnet. Lachen muss ich jedenfall herzlich wenn ich an meine ersten Tankversuche denke und des ist auch schon ein Weilchen her. Offline Spiele waren halt doch etwas anders.

Trotz alledem werde ich auch weiterhin kein Sc verlassen (ausser bei rumflamereien derbster Art) oder aus irgendwelchen Gruppen gehen. Eher im Gegenteil, ich hab jedenfalls diverse Spiele allein durch Beharrlichkeit und die meiner Mitspieler noch gedreht und des trotz anfänglichem Gezerge. Ich bin eher froh wenn die Leute verschwinden, als aus der Grp gehen. Ersteres ist wenigstens ehrlich und des letztere leechen (eventuelle Heilung/Unterstützung durch Spieler der Grps etc. um so möglichst viel für sich selbst einzufahren damit ja keiner die ja doch vielleicht mal helfen was abkriegt) mit Entschuldigung (welche auch immer).

greetz

Fagartor - Erengard 
-den Rest zähl ich net auf 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Zafric (6. Dezember 2008)

Für mich hört sich das alles nach nem riesengroßen Mimimi-der-fiese-Feuerzauberer-bekommt-mehr-Ruf-und-Ep-als-ich an...

Ich habs halt genauso oft erlebt, wie die meisten BW's hier, dass man oft nicht geheilt wird. Natürlich gibts Ausnahmen, und wer nen gut spielenden BW mal wirklich durchgeheilt hat, der hat gesehen, wie die Offensive in den Sturm überging und die Gegner nur so umfielen. Es ist einfach nicht gerechtfertigt, nur den Tank vorne zu heilen, wenn darunter der Schaden leidet, das ist einfach nur kurzsichtig. 

Was genau haste denn dann vor Valdarr, wenn die Heiler sich auf die Tanks konzentrieren, aber die  BW's und Hexenjäger (die meistens noch gefährdeter sind als die BW's) tot sind? Ich glaube kaum, dass die Offensive oder Defense noch lange hält mit Tanks und Heilern only. 

Mir ist es verdammt oft passiert, dass ich mit rund 500 HP hinter den eigenen Reihen stand, und darauf gewartet habe, dass ich geheilt werde oder meine Eigenregeneration anfing, was damit endete, dass ich nicht geheilt wurde (obwohl genug heiler in der nähe waren) und ich von einer HK niedergemacht wurde.

Ajo dann gabs da noch diese Aussage von wegen "Ihr habt doch genug CC's" .. wo genau hat ein BW genug CC? Ich kann nen Firecage reinhauen und nen Moralskill 3(!) um den gegner 7 sekunden zu stunnen, sonst fällt mir nichts ein, was mich im T3 schützen würden. 

Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, wenn die BW's mehr Heal bekommen hätten in letzter Zeit , dann wäre es nicht so extrem geworden mit dem Leaven.

Damit meine ich net alle, da ich auch schon wirklich geile Matches hatte, wo man als BW auch mal ordentlich Heilung bekommen hat und es der Gruppe mit einem Haufen genukter Destros danken konnte.


P.s.: Wegen mit offenen Karten spielen, derzeitiger Char-> Rang 26 BW Averland


----------



## shrotty23 (6. Dezember 2008)

Ich kann es verstehen, wenn die BWs (oder irgendein anderer DD) die Gruppe verlässt wenn er nicht geheilt wird.
Aber meist tun sie das ja direkt am Anfang, so kommt man in der Spirale leider nicht wieder zurück, da keiner BWs außerhalb der Gruppe heilt 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdarr (7. Dezember 2008)

@Zafric

Klar den gleich Krams wie dein Vorredner nachplappern und genausowenig verstehen worum es geht. Mir gehts weder um irgendeine Form von Mimimimi sondern schlichtweg um Leute die weder raffen das es letztlich nur die eigene Fraktion schwächt noch das es Gründe für ausbleibende Heilungen geben kann. 

Ihr erwartet ernsthaft von mir als Heiler euch immer und zu jeder Zeit heilen zu können und rennt aus der Grp wenn es aus welchen Gründen auch immer nicht passiert. Wer betreibt denn hier Mimimi? Ich hier im Forum oder ihr in dem jeweiligen SC? Genau *ihr*, die es einfach net raffen wollt, das ihr a bloss euch selbst und b jedem im Sc mehr schadet als alles andere. Wenn euch die Grp net passt geht raus aus dem Sc, verschont jeden mit euren Kommentaren und lasst den Rest verdient gewinnen oder verlieren, aber ich vergaß ja so gibbet ja mehr Ep und Ruf für euch und die Entschuldigung wurd ja geliefert (sry armseliger gehts net, als eigenes Fehlverhalten mit dem anderer Leute zu entschuldigen).

Zu dem üblichen Ep Rotz der dann auch immer kommen muss:

Ich fahr mehr als genug Ep und Ruf ein um dich zu beruhigen, da ich sehr wohl zu der alles was rumrennt Heilerfraktion gehöre und nebenbei verreck ich in den meisten Scs entweder gar nicht oder 1-2mal (ich kann nämlich laufen und des bischen nutzen was ich bisher hab um den Gegner zu bremsen). 
Wen heil ich dabei net? Euch! Warum? Einfache Kiste, wärst du in meiner Grp würdeste Grpheilungen abkriegen etc. Ausserhalb meiner Grp net und wozu führt das unter anderem? Genau ich heil mir nen zusätzlichen Wolf an euch, weil ja ein Teil der Heilung aufgrund eures Mumpitz an euch vorbeisemmelt. Schade ich mir damit nicht auch selber? Im Endeffekt schon, aber des was ich mir an euch spare können die anderen genauso brauchen. 

Da dies aber in eure Schädel nicht reinzubekommen ist freu ich mich das ihr woanders spielt und ich euch net durchheilen muss. Letzten Endes seh ich ganz selten mal jemand Gruppenlos rumrennen auf meinem Server und wünsch euch viel Spass noch in diesem Spiel. Einsam sterben auf dem Schlachtfeld kann ja auch ne Art Erfüllung sein....

greetz

Fagartor - Erengard

P.S. Zu dem Verständnis für die Leute mit dem angeprangerten Verhalten. Wir Heiler gehen dann auch demnächst aus den Grps, wenn uns die Tanks net schützen und instant bei uns sind wenn der nächste DD näher als 10m ist. /ironie off


----------



## Zafric (7. Dezember 2008)

Ja das ist natürlich ne geile Art zu diskutieren, erstmal grob sagen, dass ich Mist rede und dann nochmal das gleiche schreiben, was du sowieso schon 10x geschrieben hast.

Aber das kann ich och.

1. Du verstehst nix
2. Ich hab recht.
Basta.


----------



## Valdarr (7. Dezember 2008)

Zafric schrieb:


> Ja das ist natürlich ne geile Art zu diskutieren, erstmal grob sagen, dass ich Mist rede und dann nochmal das gleiche schreiben, was du sowieso schon 10x geschrieben hast.
> 
> Aber das kann ich och.
> 
> ...



Tjo dann fang Posts in Zukunft net einfach mit Sätzen wie:



> Für mich hört sich das alles nach nem riesengroßen Mimimi-der-fiese-Feuerzauberer-bekommt-mehr-Ruf-und-Ep-als-ich an...



an, dann nehm ich dich auch ernst und versuch mit dir vernünftig zu diskutieren.

Ansonsten lass ich mich gerne dazu herab und antworte mit dem gleichen Niveau. Sry nach wie vor wird sich entschuldigt und keins meiner Argumente im Ansatz entkräftigt.
Aber keine Sorge ich halt nu meine Klappe, mir wirds zu blöd.

greetz


----------



## heretik (7. Dezember 2008)

Zafric schrieb:


> Lange Rede kurzer Sinn, wenn die BW's mehr Heal bekommen hätten in letzter Zeit , dann wäre es nicht so extrem geworden mit dem Leaven.



Am besten drei Heiler pro Caster, damit man sich wie so oft gesehen MITTEN in die Gegner stehen kann, ohne jeglichen Gedanken an Selbstschutz oder Vernunft zu verschwenden, weil hey, dafür sind ja die Heiler da.

Dumm nur dass zwei Heiler im BG da selten für alle Caster reichen. Dann lieber dufte ärgern dass man selbst (als wichtigste Person im BG) keinen Heal bekommen hat und auf eigene Faust losziehen.


----------



## lobocop (8. Dezember 2008)

Ich bediente mich so ausgiebig des Zitierens um es mir selbst ein wenig zu erleichtern auf die Stellen einzugehen, auf die ich in deinem langem Posting einzugehen gedachte. Du unterstellst mir einmal wieder niedere Beweggründe und das finde ich sehr schade...


Ich beziehe mich hauptsächlich auf T4-Szenarien wo ich einfach davon ausgehe, dass man seine Klasse ein wenig kennt und auch das Spiel.
Leider wird mir allzu oft bewiesen, dass meine Erwartung nicht der Realität entspricht.
Das Spielprinzip ist da ähnlich, es ist eine Vorstellung der Entwickler wie ihrer Meinung das Spiel ablaufen sollte, auch ihnen wurde bewiesen,
dass ihre Vorstellungen nicht gelebt werden (siehe wenig Open RvR).

Außerdem siehst du eine Gemeinschaft wo gar keine ist, zuerst wird immer die Gilde/Grp/Freunde/man selbst kommen und erst am Schluss wenn es gerade
passt die Fraktion. Es ist auch Spieltechnisch zur Zeit auch nicht sonderlich relevant ob man seiner Fraktion hilft oder nicht, ergo ist es auch relativ sinnlos da Zeit zu investieren.
Dein gravierendes Problem ist also, dass du ein Ideal von einer Spielgemeinschaft hast, dass schlichtweg nicht existent ist. 

Unsere Standpunkte sind denke ich viel zu unterschiedlich, als dass wir auf einen grünen Zweig kommen könnten.
Also belasse ich es dabei, und bleibe asozial 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdarr (8. Dezember 2008)

lobocop schrieb:


> Ich bediente mich so ausgiebig des Zitierens um es mir selbst ein wenig zu erleichtern auf die Stellen einzugehen, auf die ich in deinem langem Posting einzugehen gedachte. Du unterstellst mir einmal wieder niedere Beweggründe und das finde ich sehr schade...
> 
> 
> Ich beziehe mich hauptsächlich auf T4-Szenarien wo ich einfach davon ausgehe, dass man seine Klasse ein wenig kennt und auch das Spiel.
> ...



Niedere Beweggründe wollte ich keinesfalls unterstellen. Falls das so rüberkam möchte ich mich dafür entschuldigen. 

Mich hat bloss gewurmt das der Teil unterging an dem ich dir sogar Recht gegeben habe. Bin halt auch n emotionaler Mensch mit dem schonmal die Pferde durchgehen. Nicht immer schön, aber bin zu alt um mich noch mal eben zu ändern   


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

  .

Des mit den T4 Scenarien lässt deine Aussagen widerrum in einem anderen Licht erscheinen. Nicht jeder ist mit 31 topfit, aber wenigstens ein grundlegendes Verständnis für die eigene Klasse/Spielmechanik sollte mann mit 40/fast 40 haben.

Des ganze ist aber auch vielleicht ne Serverfrage. Ich kenn es zumindest anders was die Gemeinschaft und/oder Zusammenhalt angeht. Zumindest hat mich da Erengard sehr positiv überrascht. Jedenfalls hab ich ne Menge Leute durch Sc/RvR schon Recht gut kennengelernt und gesehen was bei dem ein oder anderen für Sprünge im Spielverständnis aufgetreten sind. Im Normalfall waren des auch Recht positive Entwicklungen. Unbelehrbare und notorische Zerger haste aber auch bei uns. Selbst Leute die versuchen zu organisieren in nem Sc werden meistens auch ernst genommen. Zumindest ne Zeitlang 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich denke mal in diesem Fall hättest du auch weniger Gründe (schlicht weniger Frust/Ärger) aus der Grp zu gehen, da der Umgang miteinander hier meist ein anderer ist.

greetz


----------



## lobocop (8. Dezember 2008)

Enschuldigung akzeptiert 

Ich gehe auch nicht aus Prinzip aus der Grp das hängt jetzt auch von meiner Laune ab (bin ein launischer Mensch), wenn ich grad
mies drauf bin ertrage ich weniger Unfähigkeit und geh früher aus einer Gruppe, als wenn ich gut drauf bin.

Zusammenhalt ist mir bis jetzt in MMO eigentlich noch nie wirklich untergekommen, eher knallhartes Konkurrenzdenken.
Bei WoW ist/war meine Gilde eine der Topgilden auf Destromath und da wurde knallhart ausgesondert von der Raidleitung bzw. PvP-Leitung (zum Glück war ich in beiden Gremien^^) wer nicht gut genug war, kam nur als Ersatz hinzu, wer zuwenig aktiv war, bekam aufgrund von DKP eher als letzter die guten Items.

Das sich Gilden Gegenseitig mal mit Personal unterstützen kam eigentlich auch nie vor, man wollte ja unbedingt vor den anderen die Ini clear haben.

AOC war ohnehin ein reines Gemetzel, UO ebenso, und DaoC hab ich nur relativ kurz gespielt.


----------



## Servetta (10. Dezember 2008)

Ich hoffe bei dieser Sache auf einen baldigen fix.

Exploiter gibts in jedem MMO. Die brauchen sich nichts darauf einbilden. Ich werde solche Leute auch in Zukunft immer ärgern und in deren Gruppen wechseln.

Meine Erfahrung aus gefühlten 8 Jahren MMOs ist einfach die, dass die, die glauben die anderen sind unfähig, meistens selbst die unfähigsten sind.

Und ja, es sind Egoisten.

@lobocop: ich war auch auf Destro. Welche Gilde warst Du?


----------



## lobocop (11. Dezember 2008)

Servetta schrieb:


> Ich hoffe bei dieser Sache auf einen baldigen fix.
> 
> Exploiter gibts in jedem MMO. Die brauchen sich nichts darauf einbilden. Ich werde solche Leute auch in Zukunft immer ärgern und in deren Gruppen wechseln.
> 
> ...



pRophecy


----------



## pbODW (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich spiele ab und an einen BW. Die Gruppe verlasse ich nur, wenn ich mit mehreren Gildenkollegen im sc gelandet bin, ansonsten bleib ich da, wo es mich hinverschlagen hat, weil.... es ist mir einfach schnuppe.

Die Zufallsgruppen bringen Zufallsergebnisse. Gestern war ich ein paarmal im Sc "Tempel der Isha" oder so ähnlich unterwegs. Ich hab mich an die Fahne in der Mitte zwischen die Heiler gestellt und alles mit dots belegt, was in Reichweite kam. Im Gegenzug hab ich eine Menge Heilung abbekommen. Wer da in welcher Gruppe war, hat mich nicht wirklich interessiert, als Zauberkugel stehe ich in der hinteren Reihe, bei den andern Sprüchklopfern und versuche alles abzufackeln, was in die Nähe kommt, bevor es uns an den Kragen geht. Die Spielweise einer Glaskanone ist ja vom Prinzip her nicht allzu kompliziert.

Gestern abend hat das wunderbar funktioniert an andern Tagen wiederum nicht. Klar ist es eine feine Sache, wenn das Spiel mal als Gruppe gespielt wird, da man am Ergebnis 500:20 sehen kann, dass das entsprechende Ergebnisse bringt aber ich rege mich auch nicht sonderlich auf, wenn es in die Hose geht. Warum auch? Wenn manche einen Sologang hinlegen, aus den und den Gründen, na und? Das einzige, was mich manchmal tatsächlich ärgert, sind die Kameraden, die im Chat große Töne spucken aber selbst nix hinbekommen.

Große Worte kann man ja mal von sich geben, es sollten dann halt entsprechende Taten folgen aber da ist das Spiel schon wie das echte Leben. Meistens ist da nicht viel dahinter.


----------



## Marusha (11. Dezember 2008)

Ich sehe mich als Feuerzauberer auch ganz klar als Teil der Gruppe. Ich werde es auch in Zukunft nicht so handhaben wie die Egoisten und es auf eigene Faust in einer eigenen Gruppe probieren...ich sehe auch den Sinn darin nicht....Natürlich sind die anscheinend massenhaft möglichen Erfahrungspunkte ein gewisser Anreiz, aber letztlich nützt es mir nichts wenn ich in Zukunft alleine dastehe weil niemand mich heilen möchte wegen meiner egoistischen Spielweise. 
Ich sehe das ganze vielleicht auch auf grund meines Alters (ja, ich bin jenseits der 35) wesentlich gelassener, liegt es vielleicht an der Erfahrung aus dem "Real-Life" ? Keine Ahnung...natürlich freue ich mich wenn ich ganz oben in der Damageliste stehe im Szenario....aber genauso freue ich mich wenn der Heiler der eigenen Gilde ganz oben steht in der Liste der gewirkten Heilung. 

Ich gehöre natürlich auch zu den Glücklichen die einen der Top-Heiler (vielleicht sogar des TOP-Heilers) im eigenen Levelbereich in der Gilde haben, der genau weiß wie die man vom jeweils anderen abhängig ist und auch danach handelt.....So ist es ein Leichtes weit oben in der Rangliste zu stehen und so zum Erfolg im Szenario beizutragen.

Das einfachste wäre natürlich wenn Mythic eine einfache Regelung findet um sowas zu verhindern....wie auch immer....ist natürlichnicht so einfach...

Erstaunlich finde ich trotzdem immer wieder mit welcher Verbissenheit manche in einem Spiel agieren......es ist NUR ein SPIEL.....es gibt wichtigere Dinge als der Beste in einem Online-Spiel zu sein.....

Gruß
Pyronico/Hergig


----------



## DefenderX (12. Dezember 2008)

lobocop schrieb:


> Enschuldigung akzeptiert
> 
> Ich gehe auch nicht aus Prinzip aus der Grp das hängt jetzt auch von meiner Laune ab (bin ein launischer Mensch), wenn ich grad
> mies drauf bin ertrage ich weniger Unfähigkeit und geh früher aus einer Gruppe, als wenn ich gut drauf bin.
> ...




welch Assoziale Grundhaltung in einem Spiel wo jeder ne chance haben sollte. Du diesqualifiziertst dich also zumindest in meinen Augen von solchen spielen aufgrund deiner haltung selbst. Also viel Spass beim Solo-Zocken oder in deiner Egomanengilde...


----------



## lobocop (12. Dezember 2008)

> Das einfachste wäre natürlich wenn Mythic eine einfache Regelung findet um sowas zu verhindern....wie auch immer....ist natürlichnicht so einfach...



Ja ein System das nach erbrachter Leistung XP/RP verteilt, das wäre fein. Das würde auch den Sinn des Solo-Farming ad absurdum führen.



> welch Assoziale Grundhaltung in einem Spiel wo jeder ne chance haben sollte.



Zielstrebigkeit und Ehrgeiz mit Asozialität zu verwechseln zeigt wie schön weltfremd manche Leute in diesem Spiel sind.
Leistung wird im Leben honoriert, im SZ offensichtlich nicht, ergo schaffe ich mir eine Situation wo sie honoriert wird.
Gleiche Chancen heißt für mich nunmal nicht, dass es egal ist ob man rumsteht, rumhüpft oder aktiv was tut und sich die 
Belohnung nicht ändert. 



> Du diesqualifiziertst dich also zumindest in meinen Augen von solchen spielen aufgrund deiner haltung selbst.



Wenn du das noch argumentativ untermauern würdest, könnte man geneigt sein dich ernst zu nehmen, bloße Phrasendrescherei
ist wiederum in meinen Augen ein Grund für Disqualifikation.



> Also viel Spass beim Solo-Zocken oder in deiner Egomanengilde...


Den hab ich 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Servetta (19. Dezember 2008)

Ich verstehe den Ehrgeiz. Mittlerweile seh ich es etwas anders. Wenn ich als Heiler das Glück habe eine gute Gruppe zu haben, lande XP-mäßig ich meistens in der nähe des Solo-Spielers, wenn nicht sogar darüber. Außerdem sind "diese" Solo-Spieler eher selten. Und außerdem soll doch jede/r so glücklich werden wie sie / er will 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 /toast


----------



## Nofel (19. Dezember 2008)

lobocop schrieb:


> Zielstrebigkeit und Ehrgeiz mit Asozialität zu verwechseln zeigt wie schön weltfremd manche Leute in diesem Spiel sind.
> Leistung wird im Leben honoriert, im SZ offensichtlich nicht, ergo schaffe ich mir eine Situation wo sie honoriert wird.
> Gleiche Chancen heißt für mich nunmal nicht, dass es egal ist ob man rumsteht, rumhüpft oder aktiv was tut und sich die
> Belohnung nicht ändert.



Also ich sehe das anders. Es ist zumindest kein soziales Verhalten. Soziales Verhalten wäre für mich das man auch mit den Leuten im unteren Levelberreich und den Heilern in einer Gruppe bleibt. Ich hatte das mit meinem Heiler schon ein paar mal 5000 XP im t4. Waren halt nur 2 Tanks 3 Heiler in der Gruppe und die Zauberin ist raus gegangen Top das sie 50% meiner Heilung gebraucht hat weil sie Teilweise mitten in den Gegnern stand störte sie glaube ich nicht wirklich.

Es sollte jeder Selbst wissen aber viel die immer allein rumgelaufen sind, werden z.Z. auch immer wieder aus WB rausgeworfen. Sollen sie da doch auch alleine Kämpfen.


----------



## Zafric (23. Dezember 2008)

Also mittlerweile ist das Solospielen zum Volkssport geworden und das trifft bei weitem net nur auf BW's zu 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

. Da geben sich mittlerweile auch die Maschinisten, Schattenkrieger, Hexenjäger und fast jede andere Klasse die Klinke in die Hand, sodass die 6 Gruppen manchmal garnet ausreichen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Clashmaniac (30. Dezember 2008)

Zafric schrieb:


> Also mittlerweile ist das Solospielen zum Volkssport geworden und das trifft bei weitem net nur auf BW's zu
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
> ...




Es ist halt auch oft genug einfach total verständlich, wenn ich 10 scs mache in denen die heilung einfach mal gar nicht gestimmt hat und auch der rest der gruppe eher vor sich hindümpelt renne ich halt alleine rum.
Das mache ich dann so lange bis ich paar gildis überzeugt habe.

Keine ahnung, stört mich nicht, stört mich vor allem nicht wenns nahkämpfer machen, da diese halt von der front nicht profitieren wie ranged dds. Die tuns halt einfach.

Deswegen sollte es halt exp geben dafür das die glaskanonen hinter mir rumstehen dürfen. Aber alles nicht umsetzbar.
1 guter grund, und wünschenswerter grund, weniger ins sc zu gehen und das open rvr zu nutzen.
Da gibts halt aufn arsch ohne gruppe.

Ihr könnt aber all euer geheule halt vermeiden wenn ihr euch ne anständige gilde sucht und nicht mit randoms rumrennt, oder das sc verlasst und open rvr macht. Macht eh mehr spass. Mir kann keiner erzaehlen er macht Sc wegen dem "fun", euch gehts da auch nur um die ep. Ihr seid halt nur angesickt das da einer der genauso ohne ein wort und taktik und whatever vor sich hindaddelt mehr kriegt wie ihr.


----------



## lobocop (30. Dezember 2008)

> Es ist zumindest kein soziales Verhalten. Soziales Verhalten wäre für mich das man auch mit den Leuten im unteren Levelberreich und den Heilern in einer Gruppe bleibt.



Insofern ihre Leistung entsprechend wäre, hättest du recht. Ich bin nunmal kein Samariter und arbeit nicht für suboptimale Tastaturäffchen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Valdarr (3. Januar 2009)

lobocop schrieb:


> Insofern ihre Leistung entsprechend wäre, hättest du recht. Ich bin nunmal kein Samariter und arbeit nicht für suboptimale Tastaturäffchen
> 
> 
> Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.



"suboptimale Tastaturäffchen" <- hehe sehr geil. musst grad echt lachen. Kannte bisher nur die Movementgünther 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 

Ich hab jedenfalls mittlerweile festgestellt, dass ich als Heiler besser klarkomme (in Sc) wenn ich nicht auf die eigene Grp achten muss. Meist suchste dir nen Wolf nach den Leuten die geheilt werden müssen, weil entweder vollkommen abseits von allem rumgezergt wird oder Dinge wie Gebäude oder was auch immer nicht als Hindernis in der Sichtweite wahrgenommen werden. Heil ich dagegen konsequent alles um mich herum was ich gerade sehen kann läufts rein von der Heilleistung her besser. Für mich nur n weiteres Zeichen das Teamplay net immer einfach umzusetzen ist und in RandomSc schonmal garnet.


----------



## Zafric (5. Januar 2009)

Ich werfe mal ganz dreist in den Raum: 

Sologroups geben vollgas, im gegensatz zu normalen!



Discuss!!


@Valdarr: ich hoffe ich muss mich nie auf deine Heilung stützen, du scheinst genug damit zu tuen haben, dein eigenes interface zu handlen. pfui!


----------



## Dewa (5. Januar 2009)

Zafric schrieb:


> Ich werfe mal ganz dreist in den Raum:
> 
> Sologroups geben vollgas, im gegensatz zu normalen!
> 
> ...



Du weißt das man
Spieler nicht über das gesamt Szenario heilen kann?
Spieler die nicht in einer Szenariogruppe sind, nicht über das Interface ausgewählt werden können (Szenariogruppen oder Squared)?

Wieso soll ich solisten heilen auch wenn die Vollgas geben?  
Dachte wie spielen ein Gruppenspiel. Wenn dem solisten die Gruppe zu schlecht ist, hat er eben Pech gehabt und soll zusehen wie er allein überlebt.
Ich ärger mich regelmäßig über solche Spieler - allein rumrennen und dann noch heulen das es keine Heilung gibt.


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## lobocop (7. Januar 2009)

> Wenn dem solisten die Gruppe zu schlecht ist, hat er eben Pech gehabt und soll zusehen wie er allein überlebt.



Ich finde diese Doppelmoral immer wieder amüsant:

Eine Gruppe spielt schlecht und der gute Spieler hat dann einfach Pech = Soziales Verhalten
Eine Gruppe spielt schlecht und der gute Spieler rennt Solo rum weil er diese Brut der Unfähigkeit nicht auf eigene Kosten subventionieren möchte = asoziales Verhalten

Jetzt wird übrigens auch schon gepöbelt wenn man im ORVR mit ner Guild-only Warband rumläuft 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.


----------



## Vyz (7. Januar 2009)

Also, zu der Sache vonwegen leaven weil man keinen heal bekommt...
Als Siggi haue ich lieber eine Grpheilung raus als auf Single-Target-Heal umzusteigen. Sicher, ich mache das, aber nicht, wenn gerade bei 2+ meiner Grp leben fehlen. Bist du dann nicht in meiner Grp, pech gehabt.
Generell ist es so, wie mancher Vorredner bereits gesagt hat: als Healer ist man manchmal eher damit beschäftigt, die Tanks im Fokusfire gegenzuhealen damit der gegnerische Zerg nicht durchbricht, als die Range-DDs hinten. Und neben den Healern rumzuhüpfen bringt imo mal rein garnichts. Ich heale über die Raidanzeige oder Squared, da kümmert mich nicht, wer neben mir rumhüpft, sondern wer in meiner Range steht, dringend Heilung nötig hat und evtl. auchnoch eine "Schlüsselposition" (=z.b. Flaggenträger, Tank im gegnerischen Meleezerg...) einnimmt. Wenn Zeit ist, heale ich liebend gerne mal einen Feuerzauberer, ich mein, stellt der sich halbwegs gut an macht er ja immerhin prima Schaden. Aber der Schaden ist halt nunmal nicht alles 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Und, was, ihr bekommt keinen Heal und geht deshalb aus der Grp? Moment... Als Hexenjäger habe ich auch nie Heal bekommen und bin ständig verreckt. Was habe ich gemacht? Nich rumgejammert, sondern mich darüber gefreut, das wenigstens ein gegnerischer Healer oder ne Zauberin ins Gras hat beißen müssen bevor ich draufging. Womit wir gleich zum nächsten kommen - habe ich auf einen Rezz gewartet? Nö. Arsch selber bewegen ist das Schlüsselwort 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        


Imo sind die einzigen, die einen Rezz zu 100% bekommen sollten die Healer. Denn ist ein Healer weniger da, ist es für die anderen nochmal schwerer die Gruppe am leben zu erhalten. Wird der Healer gerezzt, kann er sich selber hochheilen und gleich wieder an die arbeit machen. Alles andere wird gerezzt, wenn Zeit ist, aber die ist halt meist nicht da, denn, beim Siggi sind es 6 Sekunden, beim Erzmagier 0-6 (wobei meist eher 6 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) und beim Runenpriester 3 Sekunden, in denen er keine Heilung rausdrücken kann. Stribt in der Zeit ein anderes Gruppenmitglied, war der Rezz umsonst 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



Und was sagt uns das? Mei, es ist in einer Rnd-Grp nicht immer Zeit und Platz sich um alle (Hexenjäger und Feuerzauberer) zu kümmern, aber man könnte es einsehen und dennoch der Gruppe so gut helfen wie sie versucht einem zu helfen. Denn der Gruppe vorzuwerfen, sie wolle einem garnicht helfen ist etwas kurzsichtig. Man will den Destros den Arsch aufreißen, und da kann man jeden Mann (und Frau 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

 ) gebrauchen. Die Frage ist halt immer, wie das möglich ist. Gehst du in einer Stammgrp und bekommst dann keinen Heal, dann hast du ein Recht, dich darüber zu beschweren, denn diese sollte so ausgerichtet sein, das auch für den Feuerzauberer heal da ist. Aber bei Rnds kann man sich die Konstellation nicht aussuchen. Ergo müssen auch die Healer aus der Situation machen, was sie können. Dann einfach die Grp zu leaven ist für mich assozial, denn jeder tut nur, was er kann. Aber machen kann ich daran nichts, deshalb, werded glücklich mit fast keinem Heal und lasst mir meine Ruhe, wenn ihr euch einbilded, niemand will euch helfen, dann seid ihr selber Schuld.


----------



## lobocop (7. Januar 2009)

> . Wenn Zeit ist, heale ich liebend gerne mal einen Feuerzauberer, ich mein, stellt der sich halbwegs gut an macht er ja immerhin prima Schaden. Aber der Schaden ist halt nunmal nicht alles



*facepalm*

Wer soll den die Gegner killen wenn die DDs verrecken sie weil du lieber Deftanks healst, verreckst du als nächstes weil sich niemand um die Healer und DDs der Destros kümmern kann....

Abgesehen davon geht es nicht alleine um die mangelnde Leistung mancher Healer, sondern wie schon erwähnt um die mangelnde Effizienz vieler Spieler.


----------



## Syane (7. Januar 2009)

Mikehoof schrieb:


> Ich wollte hier im Feuerzaubererforum mal nach dem Grund fragen warum sich soviele Feuerzauberer in Szenarien aus der Gruppe entfernen um ihr eigenes "Ding" zu drehen. Es endet dann oft damit das der Feuerzauberer 2-3 mal soviele Punkte am ende des Szenarios bekommt wie die anderen. Mir ist schon klar das dies der Grund ist aber was spielt sich im Kopf dieser Leute ab.




Naja ..ersteinmal ...weil Sie es können!

Und dann ..weil sie halt schnell Ruf/Erfahrung wollen.

Es ist ihnen dann auch egal ob sie 20x sterben ...machen trozdem ihren schnitt ...


----------



## Splatter83 (16. Januar 2009)

gruppe leaven is schon bissl kacke...aber kann man immo eh nix machen...am besten eh mit ner eigenen grp rein und alles läuft wie geschmiert^^...und nebenbei...selbst wenn er alleine unterwegs ist aber seine kills bringt...dann bringt euch das auch näher an den sieg und ist auch sicherlich mal einen hot wert...

am rande: ich als BW achte eigentlich penibel auf meine heals, da man sich des öfteren mal selbst wegbombt.
Aber eh ich anfange die heiler zu beschimpfen, in deren kopf ihr in dem moment eh nich rein schauen könnt und er vllt nen grund hatte euch sterben zulassen als jemand anders, lauf ich lieber mal schnell in sicherheit um mich zu erholen (nich bis 5% leben warten sondern vllt schon mal bei 30% die "flucht" ergreifen), trank rein schmeissen und schon gehst wieder los...war ist so angelegt das ihr die leute zum größten teil nich onehitten könnt sondern das man skill beweisen muss (ok etwas glück gehört auch dazu) um aus nem kampf als sieger rauszukommen. hab letztens nen Schwarzen Gardisten in den staub geschickt im oneone (soll keine angabe sein, sondern n zeichen das man vieles reissen kann wenn man weiß was man drückt und einem fortuna in der situation auch mal hold ist).

grüße


----------



## Khargrim (16. Januar 2009)

Habs schon öfters gesagt, BG-Group-Leaver sind für mich Buguser. Und ein CSR hat mir auch schon gesteckt das an einer Lösung gearbeitet wird.

Ach ja und Heiler und BWs sehe ich bei uns zu beide gleich oft aus der Gruppe gehen. Ist halt irgendwo ein unsoziales Verhalten, keine Ahnung wo die Leute das her haben. 

Wenn ich als Tank in ein BG gehe wo nicht mal 1 komplette Gruppe da ist, dreh ich gleich wieder um. Ist dann für mich eh total nutzlos. Wenn ich Bock habe schreibe ich mir auch mal die Namen auf, man sieht sich immer zweimal im Leben, und wenn der DD-mal wieder INI/Raid-Platz sucht dann geh ich lieber zu 5. rein bevor ich den mitnehme.

@lobocop: Echt toll was für dir für Ausreden zurecht legst, sach mal spielst du eigentlich auch zum Spass oder nur um dein gestecktes Ziel zu erreichen? Was ist dein gestecktes Ziel? Findet deine Gilde so ein Verhalten toll, wenn ja nenne doch mal den Namen.

btw wie kann man hier im Forum User auf Ingnore stellen?


----------



## Wulfenson (17. Januar 2009)

lobocop schrieb:


> *facepalm*
> 
> Wer soll den die Gegner killen wenn die DDs verrecken sie weil du lieber Deftanks healst, verreckst du als nächstes weil sich niemand um die Healer und DDs der Destros kümmern kann....
> 
> Abgesehen davon geht es nicht alleine um die mangelnde Leistung mancher Healer, sondern wie schon erwähnt um die mangelnde Effizienz vieler Spieler.




Mal abgesehn das die glaskanonen einfach nicht gegenheilbar sind, würden wenn jetzt zb 2heiler die eine glaskanone gegenheilen meist das gesamte sc ohne heal dastehn. Das würde dazu führen das die tanks down gehn und gleich darauf die heiler die von den tanks schutz bekommen.


Und von wem du dann noch heilung bekommen willst bzw wer dir den gesamten gegner zerg vom arsch hält damit du die stoffis zerlegen oder in ruhe deine dots setzen kannst und so massig damage fährst würde mich gewaltig interessieren!


Klar is es shice wenn man null heal bekommt, aber als heiler kann man nunmal nur eine begrenzte anzahl an leuten heilen.
Da einem die AP/seelenessenzen ausgehn bzw die zeit nunmal nicht reicht um jeden einen heal zu setzen!
Spielt mal lieber selbst einen heiler anstatt euch nur über fehlenden heal zu beschweren.

Und ja es gibt nullchecker heiler die einen verrecken lassen obwohl man max einen hot gebraucht hätte und sie genug zeit/ap hatten, aber heiler sind auch nur menschen und heilen ist meist streß pur (ja ich genehmige mir auch mal nen zug von der tschick statt dir deinen arsch zu retten ;P ). Somit seid froh über den heal wenn ihr ihn bekommt und jammert ned rum wenn ihr mal krepiert!

*fragt höflich nach und zu über 90% werdet ihr in zukunft mehr aufmerksamkeit bekommen* ;-)



*so zum Thema zurück!
*
jeder hatt seine aufgaben und sollte die so gut wie möglich erfüllen denn nur dann werden wir in SC und RVR gewinnen. somit wird jeder mehr spass haben und mehr bekommen, mehr ruf/xp/items

Tank: 
Gegner abblocken und behindern, Schutz geben (ein heiler mit schutz ist fast unkillbar für die ungezielten dd egeoisten und wiegt so locker 4 man auf)

Heiler:
die truppe am leben halten mit heal, dispell, etc

DD:
Damage was sonst, ae um die heiler der gegner zu behindern und vom fokusheilen abhalten sowie gezielt leute ausschalten

Support:
klar ne?

viele klassen in war erfüllen mehr als nur einen zweck und *viele können ihren Beitrag überhaupt nur leisten wenn ihre gruppe möglicht vollständig ist!
* und genau das ist das Problem an euch, ihr denkt och ich bekomm ja viel mehr wenn ich solo im sc renn. 
klar bekommt ihr etwas mehr aber das ihr(wir) wegen so Egoisten nur am loosen sind seht ihr nicht bzw die punkte die euch und uns dadurch fehlen.
Somit werden eure Mitstreiter immer weiter im ruf zurückfallen und schließlich einfache opfer für die von euch gepushten gegner.


Eure haltung erinnert mich etwas an den bauern der seine scheune um 200000euro versichert und anzündet, aber als sie abgebrannt ist kommt er drauf das die versicherung für hochwasser war...


ich will mich hier jetzt nicht auf DD´ler ala hk/hj die solo rumrennen einschießen, es sind ein haufen anderer horstln da draußen
ala Tanks die angst davor haben jemand schutz zu gegen da sie so ja schneller kippen würden 
ala heiler die sinnfrei permanent heal spammen um höchstmögliche zahlen zu erreichen
...
die liste ließe sich leider noch fortführen


*so nachdem ich mich jetzt mal genug ausgekotzt habe mein Fazit*

seid weniger egoistisch, spielt mehr zusammen und helft euch mal gegenseitig und sei es auch nur indem ihr dem heiler statt ihn anzuschnautzen lieber nen tip gebt wie er besser klar kommt mit den heals oder welches addon er benutzen sollte (squares&ISHealbot) oder wie er sich besser die dd vom hals hält
dadurch wird er nächstesmal sicher besser heilen und euch wird auch mal ein heal treffen 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        



alles in allem checkt mal wieder das WAR ein gruppenspiel ist und ned WOW schwanzlängenvergleich 
denn ein char hier bekommt viel mehr xp/ruf/etc je besseren support er hat und das ist eben nur in der gruppe möglich


----------



## Wulfenson (17. Januar 2009)

Da ich finde das das ganze nicht nur Feuerzauberer angeht habe ich den Thread neu eröffnet im Allgemeinen Teil.

mfg


----------



## lobocop (17. Januar 2009)

> @lobocop: Echt toll was für dir für Ausreden zurecht legst, sach mal spielst du eigentlich auch zum Spass oder nur um dein gestecktes Ziel zu erreichen? Was ist dein gestecktes Ziel? Findet deine Gilde so ein Verhalten toll, wenn ja nenne doch mal den Namen.



RR80 ist Ziel atm, und dafür spiel ich. 

Bubietmund
Inferno
Averland


----------



## Zafric (24. Januar 2009)

HeHe, den Bubiet seh ich doch recht häufig im Sc 


			Dieser Inhalt steht nur eingeloggten Mitgliedern zur Verfügung.
        

, machst aber auch üblen Schaden, komme ich selten dran.


----------



## Ghostface88 (27. Januar 2009)

um das mal allgemein zusagen ich versteh beide seiten aber mir ist aufgefallen als tank bekommt mann auch nicht in jeder gruppe heal
obwohl es beim bw echt weniger ist aber meistens bekommt mann auch heal wenn der nötig ist, ist auf jeden fall jetzt der fall zum anfang war das ganz schlecht da wurd niemand geheilt^^
Und abschließend sag ich zu dem thema wenn man t1 noch nicht so gut geheilt wird ist das nicht schlimm oder t2 auch noch nicht so wild(ich nenn es mal noobschutz xD) ab t3 erwarte ich von den heilern einfach guten überblich und heilung da die erfahrung mit der klasse schon vorhanden sein sollte


----------

